# My new goats!  Pictures+updates



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 8, 2009)

Meet Marshal








And Milly!






They are the two sweetest goats ever!  I'm sorry I'm so late posting pictures, but I spent all day yesterday making a new, better stall for them, and then I couldn't type from a finger injury (I hit it with a sledgehammer while trying to pound a t-post in...  Very lucky it wasn't broken.)

Anyway, made them a wonderful stall twice as big as their old, makeshift one, and much airier and more fun.  They have room to run in it, and I even put a huge tractor tire in their stall so they could jump and run and climb  (I pulled both my wrists moving that tire.  They'd better like it!)

We're working on a run next, and doing our best to train them to not bite or jump up on people.  Marshal's a handful, he does both and is hell-bent on escaping his pen so he can follow me everywhere.  I might have to reinforce it.

I won't be on often the next few days because of the immense amount of work I have to do.  Just thought I'd post those pictures everyone wanted.  

~GFG


----------



## Rence (Jun 8, 2009)

They are soooo pretty! Congratulations 

BUT...why are you putting T-posts in with a sledgehammer? Isn't there someone you can borrow a T-post driver from? It makes it SOOOO much easier and much more safe.

Sounds like you're doing a lot for them. I'd love to see pictures of everything when it's done


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, find a T-post driver, they are much safer and easier to use than a sledge hammer.

You know we really will want to see pics of everything.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 8, 2009)

those are some cute goaties.an next time use a post driver.


----------



## Bil (Jun 8, 2009)

Very cute goats!!  

Bil


----------



## Crest Acres Girl (Jun 8, 2009)

They are toooo cute!! I love how fluffy they look!!! Just want to hug them!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 8, 2009)

Very cute, congrats!
Love the saanen....I have a Snubian (Saanen x Nub) that looks a lot like that, only her ears are at half-mast.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 8, 2009)

Rence said:
			
		

> BUT...why are you putting T-posts in with a sledgehammer? Isn't there someone you can borrow a T-post driver from? It makes it SOOOO much easier and much more safe.


We have a t-post driver, I just couldn't find it.  :/


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 8, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Rence said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, find it before you drive anymore!


----------



## pattyjean73 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice looking goats.  They're so cute!  Yes indeed... post pictures of their new stable, run, EVERYTHING.  All of us newbies need as many ideas as we can!


----------



## alba (Jun 8, 2009)

what kind are they? saanen? and nigi?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 10, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I definitely will!



> what kind are they? saanen? and nigi?


Marshall is a Saanen.  Milly is an Arapawa/saanen cross.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 10, 2009)

How are they settling in?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 10, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> How are they settling in?


Rather nicely, I think (not entirely sure, I'm not completely sure how goats are supposed to act normally, but they seem happy.  They have plenty of room indoors and a small outdoor run (I'm working on a bigger one).  I also take them on walks around the house so they can eat the brush.  The lead-training part is kinda stressful for everyone, but they're adapting well, and I'm learning FAST.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 10, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> , but they're adapting well, and I'm learning FAST.


Ahhhh! You're smart then!  It's funny how fast our animals can train us!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 10, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, they are DEFINITELY training me!  I'm learning to tell their baaas apart now.  There's the I-want-grain baaa, the Come-here-and-let-me-lick-you baaa, the Take-me-out-for-a-walk baaa... I'm a slave to my goats, and I've never been happier!


----------



## helmstead (Jun 10, 2009)

Aww they are both adorable!


----------



## haviris (Jun 10, 2009)

They're really cute! Have they been wormed?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 14, 2009)

haviris said:
			
		

> They're really cute! Have they been wormed?


Yes, they were wormed right before they came to our farm. We're worming them again in December.


----------



## RedStickLA (Jun 17, 2009)

They are so cute!

Congrats!

Mitzi


----------



## mully (Jun 17, 2009)

Very cute goats ... almost makes the hurt finger worth it .. just kidding so take care of yourself so you can care for those goats.


----------



## sweetshoplady (Jun 18, 2009)

Sorry about your finger.  That Saanen is gorgeous.  I have a Saanen, rest are Saanen/Nubian crosses.  My Saanen is so sweet and gentle.

I don't know how things are where you live, but here every now and again the county trims the trees they planted to make the streets "pretty" - I keep my eyes open and stop and they are always more than willing to let me take as much as I want.  My goats love all the branches.  

Sounds like you're having lots of fun with your goaties.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 18, 2009)

cool goats, GFG.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 21, 2009)

sweetshoplady said:
			
		

> I don't know how things are where you live, but here every now and again the county trims the trees they planted to make the streets "pretty" - I keep my eyes open and stop and they are always more than willing to let me take as much as I want.  My goats love all the branches.


That's a neat idea!  I'll bear that in mind.  Thank you!



> Very cute goats ... almost makes the hurt finger worth it .. just kidding so take care of yourself so you can care for those goats.


Oh, the hurt finger is DEFINITELY worth it.  

The goats are doing great.  I'm letting them free-range in the house-barn area so they can nibble the weeds/lawn/my mother's lilacs.  They're both doing great, and I've spent the past week or so working very hard to make sure they have everything they need.  And the addition of chicks to the farm has made things VERY hectic.  I'll only be on this forum sporadically, but I haven't left.  Just busy.  

As an update on my finger for those of you who are interested, I'm perfectly fine.  I've got a lump of scar tissue and reduced sensation in my finger, but otherwise, I'm no worse for wear.    I'll NEVER use a sledgehammer on a t-post AGAIN.


----------

